# Venomous keeping society



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Any interest a guy I know has posted an idea about starting a society, he has vast experience with alot of venomous snakes, and is interested in perhaps starting a society, for UK venomous keepers, it is literally in total infancy at the moment just the very first ideas stage and he would like some input.

The goals would be.

Quarterly news letters
Promoting responsible keeping and husbandry
A data base of experienced people who are willing to mentor as well as envenomation protocols being put together by people that are willing to impart there knowledge and made accessable to other keepers.
Meetings where people could get together and discuss as well as maybe guest speakers.
Also the possibility of a private show held at his shop, members only.

Amongst other things, if people are interested and want to get involved send me a PM and I will put you in contact, somewhere where it can be discussed more. Or just put opinions here.

Thanks, Si.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Great idea Si, post the details mate, we would surely get involved.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Drop me a pm si, i'd be interested.....


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

You have my support :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Cheers Mark :2thumb:

PMs sent out to you two, and hopefully it will get off the starting blocks, I know Chris wants it to, any input or feedback is welcome


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Message me Si, i don't keep them atm, but will be soon


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

Great idea! Count me in!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Pm me as well !!

Great idea !!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont have any venomous but if i did id be up for this. It sounds a very good idea


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Very good idea, it would go some way towards hopefully removing the "mysterious" and elitist image surrounding keeping hots. PM me details please


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also be interested it sounds like a plan!


----------



## CornishCrispaCompany (Feb 12, 2007)

I also think it is a great idea, could you please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Is this the same guy who was advertising on Reptile Classifieds from Canterbury I believe?

Either way, I'm in!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I would like to be in ....

Does a Croc count ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Is this the same guy who was advertising on Reptile Classifieds from Canterbury I believe?
> 
> Either way, I'm in!


was that a while ago? or again recently cos a while back I dont think he made that add, but yes it is the same person


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea Si.

I would be interested as although i do not keep venomous at the moment i would be interested in doing so in a few more years.I know of a couple of people within the Essex area that could mentor me but would love to gain a wider knowledge from those that are more involved in this area


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> was that a while ago? or again recently cos a while back I dont think he made that add, but yes it is the same person


10 days ago.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah he just sold a couple of his cobras and maybe the mamba not entirely sure tbh, but I remember someone saying they bought the Naja haje.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

He was GIVING stuff away in January!


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

i am the other half of the guy that is putting this all together.

he is putting in a lot of work and dedication into this, it is going to be VERY worth it for everyone to paticipate whether you have been keeping hots for 6 months, 6 years, or even debating getting into it.

this will be a group of all of the best and well respected hot keepers in the country so the wealth of knowledge will be quite impressive.

you can email him directly at [email protected]

he has been selling off some of his collection as of late to make room for things he is concentrating more on. 

i know we have 10 atheris hispida coming this week which is a project he is very excited about.

he still has his black mamba and i dont think he would ever sell her, he fell in love with her.

but as i said any if you have any questions or anything you should probably email him as his is starting to collect a list of people to send out forms and whatnot to as well.

thanks simon and thanks everyone for reading.

he is going to make this work not for himself, but for all of you.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Si, 

Did you forward on our details? Or would you suggest we email him ourselves?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Hot Group etc*

Sounds like a great idea please include me!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it hasnt been forgotten about but things are gonna be on hold for a little bit because of unforseen circumstances, will keep it posted though


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

sounds good! include me too please? 

i want to keep venomous reptiles eventually!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

So can anyone Join this, DWAL or no DWAL


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> So can anyone Join this, DWAL or no DWAL


yes i think that is the plan


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ummm.. So could Under 18's join.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Ummm.. So could Under 18's join.


 
not 100% sure at the moment, but when I get a chance I will ask Chris.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

sounds like a godo idea i'd like to be included aswell


----------

